# How to remove tile transition piece



## Trimpro (Feb 23, 2013)

Why can't you get a bare hard wood reducer stain to match the floor. Then rip to match thickness of tile edge.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Hardwood transitions have thickness in order to not split, some customers think they are obtrusive, obscene, speed bump, etc.

Laminate transitions are low profile fiberboard, but still customers don't like to see them or don't want to pay for them.

Transitions are often overlooked when they are the final touch and require reluctant attention to detail.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> Hardwood transitions have thickness in order to not split, some customers think they are obtrusive, obscene, speed bump, etc.
> 
> Laminate transitions are low profile fiberboard, but still customers don't like to see them or don't want to pay for them.
> 
> Transitions are often overlooked when they are the final touch and require reluctant attention to detail.


Not to mention the cost! Transition strips can run upwards around $30 for a 7ft stick. You can buy them at hardwood suppliers and finish them yourself for a lot less.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'd probably put a small dab of temp hot glue on some ferring strip and use it as a full guide for my grinder. Mike's got some steady hands!


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I took a picture of last tile cut that was staying exposed. New phone upload scrambled everything and deleted a lot. 

Who said I would cut tile for porcelain plank to but to it. Well it went ok.

Under a doorway when a customer is saving say a utility room and hardwooding the rest, I will leave 1/4" inside the jamb for the t mold to rest on the lip of tile and not protrude past the doorway. A few jobs had quite a bit of shear pressure, so while cutting the blade would bind, or tiles would crack, I heard 3 separate pressure cracks, so now I will relieve pressure by cutting a grout joint out on the waste side of tile, then make the door cut. If customer doesn't have extra tile and I break one, there could be issues. Also each corner has to be cut with a small diamond Dremel blade to avoid a travel crack into field while chiseling up. After I cut the line I vacuum it out, then tape over to avoid chips filling in joint which would put pressure on tile and could chip the good tile. 

I rarely find tile set solidly, that track has to be isolated for removal of the strip, otherwise it could crack field tile, I'm not buying someone a new floor because of one tile I broke and could not match.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Circular saw with diamond blade. Easier to set depth than with grinder.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Sawmax...easier to handle than a grinder, you can set the depth and have a blade guide as you cut. It also has some decent dust collection.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Talking about this brings me bad luck, two jobs today required finish cutting and some precision. Tile not under glass block but still needs isolated for demo.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I have to say my grinders are variable speed and I usually keep it at 2-3 out of 5, so speed is low, not a screamin banshee.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

olzo55 said:


> Not to mention the cost! Transition strips can run upwards around $30 for a 7ft stick. You can buy them at hardwood suppliers and finish them yourself for a lot less.


Just ordered T molding at $68 for 72" and reducer at $95 for 72".


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Yup real hardwood I knew those numbers were low, incomprehensible the cost of transitions.


----------



## woodfloor (Oct 12, 2015)

Make your first cut vertical to remove as much of the overhang as possible. You need to get close to the tile and will probably end up chipping the edge of some. Then do a horizontal cut along the floor to remove as much of the metal up against the tile as possible. If you use a "T" wood transition that matches the wood floor you can skip this part. The "T" gets locked into a a channel that is placed between the edge of the tile and the edge of the wood floor, about 3/4" gap between.


----------

